
Surface Pro X and Windows 10 on ARM reviews review: a developer perspective - MikusR
https://gus33000.me/2019/11/12/surface-pro-x-windows-10-on-arm-reviews-review-a-developer-perspective/
======
jarjoura
Something that confuses me about the corporate culture at Microsoft where
stuff like this happens all the time. Let's imagine that an entire team of
people worked tirelessly to design, engineer a $1.5-2k device, and manufacture
something that most likely took a couple of years. Now how on earth did they
release this thing and not have an earnest plan to also ship their own first
party ARM64 binaries with it?

I cannot think of any other company where this is remotely acceptable. I'm not
even comparing them to Apple that sets the gold standard for all the various
organizations working together.

Can you imagine if Google released their Pixel 4 but instead shipped the
32-bit Android OS with it because the 64-bit version required some extra
drivers?

~~~
pjc50
> Now how on earth did they release this thing and not have an earnest plan to
> also ship their own first party ARM64 binaries with it?

Didn't they? Is the OS itself actually running through the translation layer?
It also appears that they built Edge for it.

But for apps, there's a real chicken-and-egg problem that happens with every
weird architecture or embedded devkit: third parties can't really work on it
until you have hardware. So of course at launch there's going to be no third-
party support unless you delay for months waiting for your partners to catch
up.

 _If_ they're serious that ARM64 is going to be a first-class Windows platform
in the future, and that they've given up on the RT nonsense, then there has to
be a first ARM64 device to bootstrap the process.

~~~
ChrisLTD
The built Edge for it, but somehow didn't release even a public beta version
for Pro X users. It's kind of nutty.

------
pascoej
I’ve spent a few evenings trying to get openjdk compiled, but have given up.
Everything runs fine, but when non native apps do anything intensive things
get slow.

Honestly it is okay if you do most of your work through WSL as arm64 is
supported there.

------
panpanna
Having previously owned a Windows RT device, I think I will wait a while.

I don't even understand why this move is needed. You are just trading
performance and compatibility against, at best, 20-30% better battery life.

